# Buck and Doe



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My son happened to look out his bedroom window while studying for the CPA exam and haapped to see a doe laying in our flower bed.









He looked 20 feet to the left and saw the buck resting too.









After about 20 minutes the buck got up









Do you think he's a shooter? We watched them for about 40 minutes before they slowly moved from the yard into the woods for some quiet time I would imagine. I think I found out who is the father to the triplets I had earlier this year...


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll gladly volunteer to came keep them pesky deer out of your flower beds!! Free of charge of course LoL!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a quick video. I have to figure out how to crop the longer video of the buck strolling around. They laid around 20 minutes before deciding to stretch their legs....


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice, very symmetrical rack.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's couple more shots of Bambi cropped from the video...I had seen a buck with a much smaller rack earlier this fall down the street but this is the first buck I've seen in my yard. Solid 12 points.


----------



## Dukeboy17 (May 4, 2010)

umm, I would definitely shoot that big guy! Nice pics and video.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Nice buck.. OBB..

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

They sure aren't thinking to good this weekend  What a beast!


----------

